# Dudas de novato en PICAXE



## Jorf (Jul 10, 2006)

Hola gente, por fin estoy incursionando en el tema de los micro controladores y salgo a pista comprando una revista sobre el PICAXE (que todavía no me llegó). 

Mis preguntas son: Alguno lo usó? Por lo que veo es sencillo. Que costo tienen estos integraditos? Son taaaaaaaaaaan buenos y simples como dicen la mayoría de las propagandas?



Gracias!


----------



## ferfila20 (Jul 10, 2006)

hola jorf 

pues yo e programado el picaxe 08 y tengo el picaxe 18A en realidad se me hacen muy sencillos de programar. tambien compre la revista de picaxe y e visto varios proyectos con estos microcontroladores y hasta e visto como hacer un entrenador.

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 10, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, por fin estoy incursionando en el tema de los micro controladores y salgo a pista comprando una revista sobre el PICAXE (que todavía no me llegó).
> 
> Mis preguntas son: Alguno lo usó? Por lo que veo es sencillo. Que costo tienen estos integraditos? Son taaaaaaaaaaan buenos y simples como dicen la mayoría de las propagandas?
> 
> ...



Hola, yo no le recomiendo usarlos , mejor aprenda a programarlos en luenguaje ensamblador, ya entendiendo este, entender picaxe será más sencillo y seguro ya no le interesará usarlo 

Pero al revéz es más difícil, si primero empieza con picaxe, entender el ensamblador se le va a complicar 

Saludos


----------



## Jorf (Jul 11, 2006)

El lenguaje ensamblador, es el BASIC u otro lenguaje de PICs?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 11, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> El lenguaje ensamblador, es el BASIC u otro lenguaje de PICs?



Ensamblador es el lenguaje de más bajo nivel, al principio esta difícil por que no hay instrucciones como IF.

Cada PIC tiene cierto número de instrucciones y las puede encontrar en su datasheet.

Saludos


----------



## elsalteno (Jul 13, 2006)

hola yo use pic axe durante un tiempo y funciona bien pero al poco tiempo cuando queres generar algo que no esta predeterminado se queda sin espacio de programacion aciendo imposible que termines tu proyecto entonces migre al pic basic pro que funciona bastante bien y en los manuales e información que recopile de internet me fue bien y no tengo problemas


----------



## Jorf (Jul 14, 2006)

Hola! Todavía estoy esperando que me llegue el material y ya me estoy poniendo impaciente, en cualquier momento lo cancelo.

Me mandarías por mail lo que conseguiste sobre este pic? *políticas@delforo.com*

Gracias!!!


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Jorf (Jul 19, 2006)

Gente me llegó el kit y la verdad es lamentable que haya traido un manual siquiera para armarlo!!!

Si alguno tiene el diagrama del entrenador del PICAXE-08 y 18 y a su vez el software o cualquier dato me harían un gran favor.

Por lo pornto les comunico que NO compren productos en http://www.webelectronica.com.ar ya que mandaron mal el pedido y ante el reclamo no tuve hasta ahora respuesta.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 20, 2006)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Gente me llegó el kit y la verdad es lamentable que haya traido un manual siquiera para armarlo!!!
> 
> Si alguno tiene el diagrama del entrenador del PICAXE-08 y 18 y a su vez el software o cualquier dato me harían un gran favor.
> 
> Por lo pornto les comunico que NO compren productos en http://www.webelectronica.com.ar ya que mandaron mal el pedido y ante el reclamo no tuve hasta ahora respuesta.



Hola, si no me equivoco, esos se pueden programar con el Quarkpro2, en este mismo foro lo postee, busque "JDM".

Que lástima lo de su producto, yo no sabía de la informaciónrmalidad de esa compañía, pero aperte de eso, desde un principio le dije que no era bueno aprender con PICAXE.

Saludos, consíga ese diagrama que subí y el ic-prog


----------



## ryghar (Jul 20, 2006)

En mi opinión no hay nada mejor para aprender que el querido 16F84 en assembler.
Muy pocas instrucciones, y muy sencillo de entender.
Luego para usar los PIC´s mas complejos es solo mas de lo mismo.

Sds.


----------



## Jorf (Jul 20, 2006)

Me supieron atrapar con la propaganda, además de tener los kits que no trajeron los PICAXE no se que hacer...

Buscaré lo que dices...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 19, 2008)

Jorf dijo:
			
		

> Gente me llegó el kit y la verdad es lamentable que haya traido un manual siquiera para armarlo!
> 
> Si alguno tiene el diagrama del entrenador del PICAXE-08 y 18 y a su vez el software o cualquier dato me harían un gran favor.
> 
> Por lo pornto les comunico que NO compren productos en http://www.webelectronica.com.ar ya que mandaron mal el pedido y ante el reclamo no tuve hasta ahora respuesta.



buenas estimado colega... te recomiendo que te fijes en este post que realize en la pagina de yoreparo.com
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/.....86197.html
que es basicamente un compilado de todo lo referente a microcontroladores PICAXE , descarga del software, ejemplificaciones de hardware y rutinas varias, etc
otras de las paginas donde podes descargar tutoriales es en mi pagina... http://ar.geocities.com/electronicabahia
un saludo grande....


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hola que tal, mira los picaxe son muy sencillos de programar porque utilizas el lenguaje Basic, si no sabes basic entonces lo puedes hacer a traves de diagramas de flujo. La ventaja de estos microcontroladores es que son mas rapidos de programar, ademas no tienes que configurar puertos porque ya vienen definidas las entradas y salidas, y para bajar el programa al micro solo necesitas fabricar una tarjeta que te sirve para programar y para ejecutar las funciones, en caso contrario el Pic requiere de una tarjeta para programarlo y otra tarjeta donde descansara dicho micro para ejecutar sus funciones.

El software para programar picaxe se llama Programming Editor, es el unico para estos micro.

Tienen que tener claro gente que no existe programador alguno para picaxe, es decir si vas a armar una alarma por ejemplo, el programador y la alarma van junto, mejor dicho al momento de diseñar la tarjeta de la alarma tienes que incluir la circuiteria para la programacion del picaxe en la misma tarjeta, que no es mas que el puerto para programar y una que otra resistencia.

En mi opinion particular los Picaxe NO SUPERAN a los PIC salvo en algunas cosas, me parecen que deberian ser desarrollados de una mejor manera, la galeria de picaxe es muy baja y he tenido algunos problemas para activar reles y para contrlorar contactores ya que se quedan colgados y no responden, por lo que que tengo que resetear el sistema...

Proximamente colocare unos archivos para descargar sobre los picaxe, como circuitos de tarjetas entrenadoras y circuitos de interfaz... Saludos...


----------



## Jack921 (Ene 8, 2009)

hola a todos, yo aprendía a usar el lenguaje ensamblador con un 18f452, lo malo es que este lenguaje no lo comprendo al 100% de todas maneras esta padre, y, segun tengo entendido hay aún un lenguaje mas bajo, ya en código binario para su programacion. tambien he intentado buscar información de los picaxe y encuentro cosas muy vagas. en cuanto a los entrenadores para armarlos se encuantran en el pcb wizard en el apartado de picaxe microcontrollers; espero les ayude.


----------



## diego_z (Ene 8, 2009)

no es por tirar mala honda`pero en cuanto a picaxe se refiere no son otra cosa que pic de microchip con un programilla que interpreta el diagrama de flujo y el basic , en mis inicios con los pic tube oportunidad de adquirir estos micros y la decilucion fue grande por parte de las prestaciones y de la empresa argentina tambien , en mi opinion despues de haber practicado con aseembler , basic y lenguaje c me quede con assembler al principio dificil mas si no tenes un profesor que indique, pero una ves entendido el funcionamiento de las instrucciones y para que sirve cada registro del pic se pone bastante bueno, el que necesite algun manual se lo puedo poner por aca para arrancar servira


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 8, 2009)

Amigos, solo quiero aclarar algunas cositas por que veo que no estan un 100% interiorizados en el tema de PICAXE...
Para arrancar, efectivamente, como mencionaron anteriormente el PICAXE es un sencillo microcontrolador PIC con un firmware alojado dentro de este; Pero eso no quita que uno sea mejor que el otro, ya que con un PICAXE podemos hacer lo mismo que con un PIC. Ademas, tambien podemos programarlos con ASSEMBLY u mezclar ambos tipos de programacion (lo mismo para diagramas de flujo, se puede incorporar basic y assembly)... Solo es cuestion de interiorizarse mas en el tema y les aclaro que lo que les menciono no es un tema que lo encuentren en cualquier lugar; Mucho menos en la saber electronica....
Solo recomiendo este sistema de microcontroladores, a aquellas personas que decen armar kits u circuitos propios sin muchos conocimientos previos. Ademas, si analizamos su sistema de programacion, notaremos que es un sencillo dialogo y instrucciones, cosa que en assembly muchos no lo ven pero tambien hay un cierto dialogo e instrucciones.
En otro foro, cuando piden circuitos controladores, la mayoria de las veces se necesita recomendarles armarlo con un micro, pero que hacemos si esta persona no tiene la mas palida idea? bueno, sencillo, podemos mostrarle cual es el hardware, le subimos la rutina a subir al micro, y sumado a eso le podemos explicar como se sube la rutina al micro, que esa esuna de las grandes ventajas que tenemos...no se necesita de una grabadora de PIC.....
Les dejo uno ejemplo de lo que hago cuando recomiendo implementarlos para que me entiendan mejor:

Ver post: automatizacion de temperaturacon microcontrolador PICAXE


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 9, 2009)

Yo he tenido muy malas experiencias con los PICAXE, nunca pude hacer un programa que funcionara bien , los de saber electronica son la cara de la estafa y además comprar un pic con ese firmware grabado sale un ojo de la cara. Todo cambio cuando empecé a programar en C de CCS y ensamblador , la mezcla de esos lenguajes es muy poderosa. Yo recomiendo ampliamente empezar en asm y luego C con los pic´s . Igual como dice el Ing. Martín es cuestion de interiorizarse en el tema.


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 11, 2009)

Que tal amigo torres.electronico, una consulta, tengo un picaxe 18A con el cual hice un proyecto, consiste en que el micro a travez de un sensor analogico me inque un x nivel dentro de un recipiente (Alto, medio y bajo), eso lo hice con 3 led, de igual forma cuando el micro lea que hay un nivel alto, active un rele y este a su vez activa un rele mas grande de 110v para arrancar un motor, y cuando el nivel sea bajo detenga el motor. La cuestion es que cuando arranca el motor al activarse el rele de 110v algunas veces el micro se queda estatico, como colgado y aunque el nivel sea bajo no apaga el motor, o a veces al activar el rele de 110v se apaga todo y vuelve a encender, igual sucede cuando el micro lee el nivel bajo y apaga el rele.

Una observacion que hice fue, cuando quito el dichoso rele de 110v, el circuito funciona perfecto sin fallas, en nivel alto enciende u led y activa el rele de 5v, y cuando hay nivel bajo apaga el rele. Que podria estar sucediendo?

El pcb esta bien hecho, utilizo transistores para activar los reles de 5v con sus respectivos diodos y todo, pero la verdad cuando pongo el rele de 110v solo o con el motor sucede lo que le comente... Muchas gracias....


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 11, 2009)

Bien, son muchas las posibles causas, pero pocas las que sean efectivas   
Asi que vamos por partes (Decía Jack el Destripador  ) 
1_Chequea la caída de la fuente, el micro debe de tener una tensión constante y cualquier variación de esta por debajo del valor nominal de alimentación, influye mucho a tal punto que el micro queda congelado.
2_Si el modulo de potencia esta en la misma placa del micro, implementa una jaula para aislar cualquier tipo de interferencia, e implementa un desacoplo.
3_Descarto que sea un bug´s en la programación, ya que mencionas que cuando deshabilitas físicamente este relay, todo funciona a la perfección, por ende, este 3er punto se refiere a que posiblemente es muy probable que los problemas sean a raíz de problemas de fuente o problemas de ruido....
En mis proyectos de control electrónico, ya sea implementando micros Atmel, Picaxe o Pic, suelo implementar un pequeño condensador entre Vcc y GND (a muy escasos centímetros de estas patillas) para prevenir posibles interferencias. Como recomendación principal para este proyecto tuyo y otros que tengas a futuros, es la implementación de una buena fuente conmutada, y tratar de desacoplar las salidas con optos (MOC30XX), array darlington (uln2803 o similares) o amplificador operacionales.... Además, dependiendo el tipo de carga, es mejor implementar TRIAC que relay. Si bien los Triac son muy sensibles ante las cargas inductivas, se puede armar una buena configuración y protección para que estos trabajen normalmente....
Algo como lo que sugeri en este post:
Click acá para ver
Cualquier duda, no dudes en consultarme, Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

davidmedinarcp dijo:
			
		

> Que tal amigo torres.electronico, una consulta, tengo un picaxe 18A con el cual hice un proyecto, consiste en que el micro a travez de un sensor analogico me inque un x nivel dentro de un recipiente (Alto, medio y bajo), eso lo hice con 3 led, de igual forma cuando el micro lea que hay un nivel alto, active un rele y este a su vez activa un rele mas grande de 110v para arrancar un motor, y cuando el nivel sea bajo detenga el motor. La cuestion es que cuando arranca el motor al activarse el rele de 110v algunas veces el micro se queda estatico, como colgado y aunque el nivel sea bajo no apaga el motor, o a veces al activar el rele de 110v se apaga todo y vuelve a encender, igual sucede cuando el micro lee el nivel bajo y apaga el rele.
> 
> Una observacion que hice fue, cuando quito el dichoso rele de 110v, el circuito funciona perfecto sin fallas, en nivel alto enciende u led y activa el rele de 5v, y cuando hay nivel bajo apaga el rele. Que podria estar sucediendo?
> 
> El pcb esta bien hecho, utilizo transistores para activar los reles de 5v con sus respectivos diodos y todo, pero la verdad cuando pongo el rele de 110v solo o con el motor sucede lo que le comente... Muchas gracias....


prueba con algo tan cencillo como esto a mi me dio resultados muy buenos inclusive no es necesario que coloques un contactor a la salida del rele ,( eso si tu motor es de hasta 3/4 hp)


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 11, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> prueba con algo tan cencillo como esto a mi me dio resultados muy buenos inclusive no es necesario que coloques un contactor a la salida del rele ,( eso si tu motor es de hasta 3/4 hp)



  
Diego, leistes el ultimo post que recomende? te fijastes cual es la vida util de un contacto en un relay segun carga?
Me parece que le estas pifiando... pero bueno, si vos decis que preferis asi, gustos son gustos decia una vieja chupandose los mocos


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

y si che , los programadores de lava automaticos que armo y no con simples picaxe le hago asi su salida , no veo por que no funcionara


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 11, 2009)

No te digo que no funcione diego, pero tene en cuenta que es corta la vida de los contactos de un relay, a comparacion de los contactos de un contactor o de un triac


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

sabes cuantas veces prende un motor de lava por dia? o un solenoide de prensa ? hasta ahora no e tenido problemas y como digistes gustos son gustos, paricularmente no me gusta trabajar con triacs ya que e visto varios programadores  echos con estos y cuando se queman arrastran la placa tambien

doy fe de ello


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 11, 2009)

Eso pasa por que el salame que diseño el circuito no desacoplo y trabajo directamente sobre el triac  
Mirá, podes estar años luz buscandole la 5ta pata al gato y contradiciéndome, que siempre voy a tener la respuesta exacta para corregirte... Te aclaro que no son ÑAÑAS mias, son fundamentos que me los dio mis estudios y practica en el tema (Aprox. 25 años)


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

jeje es que ese circuito no lo diseñe yo ese es uno de la marca drean , y no te equivoques no estoy discutiendo con nadie , soy libre de pensar lo que me plasca


----------



## torres.electronico (Ene 11, 2009)

Posta eso es una placa de un lavarropa Dream? aaaaaaaaaaa buenoooooooooo, apartir de mañana me dedico a diseñar lavarropas yo jajaja....
Mira vos Dream, que desastre  ops: 
Volviendo al tema de los PICAXE para que no se desvirtue el tema, hace poco (bue, hace ya casi mas de un año) adquiri por la empresa Revolution Education una invitacion personal para desarrollar plataformas educativas de las cuales, en el foro de ellos (http://www.picaxeforum.co.uk/) podran ver muchas de ellas....
Tengo hasta el dia de la fecha, 4 cursos de PICAXE... Asi que cuando quieran, entren a la pagina oficial y al foro para poder descargarlos....
Saludos


----------



## diego_z (Ene 11, 2009)

si buscas en la imagen esta impresa la marca
personalmente y sin que se ofenda  y como dije antes , solo los use hace unos años para interiorisarme en micros , despues segui con niple , hoy en dia prefiero programar pic   en ensamblador pues los recursos del mismo  se usan en su totalidad , y el espacio en memoria es grandisimo ,oviamente no uso los 16f819 que corresponden al 18x creo solo uso los que se consiguen por mi zona 12f675/629 16f84/628, 16f876 , 16f877 , 18f4550, de todas maneras le agradesco la oferta , seguro a muchos integrantes del foro le interesara , saludos diego


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 12, 2009)

Que tal amigos, gracias por responder, otra cosita que se me escapo, la alimentacion de la fuente para el picaxe, los 110v que entran en esta fuente, son los mismos para el motor como para el contactor, es decir todo esta conectado a un mismo cable a la red 110v, pero el cable es grueso eso si, un cable 2x10, me parece que esta bien el cable. No sera que esto me este afectando?


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 12, 2009)

Si alguien me pudiese facilitar un diagrama de como conectar un picaxe a un motor a traves de un contactor, es decir que el picaxe envie una señal o un 1 logico y se active el contactor o un rele para encender el motor, y que cuando la señal sea un 0 logico se apague todo, solo necesito el diagrama electrico para conectarlo, gracias...


----------



## mabauti (Ene 13, 2009)

esto te podria servir


----------



## Chemontes (Ene 13, 2009)

Que tal he estado leyendo y me parece muy interesante lo comentado aqui, yo soy nuevo en esto de los microcontroladores y la verdad me entusiasma aprender a programarlos y ponerlos a trabajar, hace poco compre un kit para aprender a programar de la marca parallax para mi me ha funcionado un poco pero cada que me adentro mas al tema de los microcontroladores mas me cuesta entender muchas cosas el progama que utiliza esta marca es pbasic creado por ellos ( eso creo) ademas que los productos no son nada baratos, pero me gustaria comenzar a estudiar c pero no se por donde empezar, alguien me puede ayudar , gracias.


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 14, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> esto te podria servir



Que tal mabauti, mira gracias por responder. El circuito que pusiste es el que estoy usando, el asunto es que en los contactos NA de ese rele pequeño, estoy conectando otro rele mas grande de 110v para que me encienda el motor, porque si lo coloco con el rele pequeño me lo rompe. La cosa es cuando se activa el circuito, se activa el rele pequeño, este a su vez activa el rele de 110 y hace encender el motor, cuando esto sucede, el micro se queda como colgado y queda el motor todo el tiempo prendido o apagado, o se resetea, pero si le quito el rele de 110 y el motor, trabaja perfecto el micro......


----------



## diego_z (Ene 14, 2009)

y los condenmsadores que te sugeri que pusieras ? con eso mataras el riple que es la causa de tus males ,hasta una imagen de como colocarlos hay en la otra pagina , los has probados?


----------



## davidmedinarcp (Ene 16, 2009)

Que tal Diego voy a probar y te comento.....


----------



## slashaoran (May 8, 2009)

hola
solo queria preguntar con cual programa se puede quemar el picaxe 08 
gracias


----------



## diego_z (May 8, 2009)

lom puedes programar con el editor de picaxe programing editor


----------



## midna23 (May 15, 2010)

hola compañeros, miren el problema de los picaxe es bastante claro, yo estoy en la preparatoria y tuve la experiencia del assembler con el Z80 de zilog, digamos que lo comprendo mejor ahora, por recomendacion de un profesor que nos da automatizacion y para ahorrar tiempo comence a usar un picaxe 18m ya que se me hizo muy interesante, el problema es que mi proyecto se basa en el control de tres motores por lazos de tiempo distintos y no consigo que el picaxe los mueva, ya intente con arreglo darlington, con el l293d y no consigo que el pic mueva el motor, tengo la tarjeta de desarrollo que compre ya hecha, son motores pequeños, funcionan con 5 o mas volts a 500mA y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes puede ayudarme.

Realmente el picaxe no se me hace malo, prefiero el 16f84a o el 16f877 ya que con ellos ya he trabajado y no me dan tantos problemas.


POR FAVOR!!!!
no soy personalmente buena programando pero entiendo los codigos, se C, assembler, y un poco de lenguaje maquina, estoy por salir de la preparatoria y necesito esta informacion ya que forma parte de mi proyecto de titulacion, agradecere su ayuda

---- despues de sistemas digitales mejor me voy a quimica metalurgica XDDD---------
saludos a todos!!


----------



## midna23 (May 17, 2010)

hola amigos disculpen que me entrometa pero soy nueva en el foro, necesito ayuda y no se como abrir una nueva discusion, quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme, necesito controlar 2 motores con un picaxe, estoy diseñando un sistema de automatizacion para un estacionamiento y requiero mover los motores por tiempos distintos y en distintos momentos, el diagrama del estacionamiento es muy parecido al de una matriz, cada cajon tiene especificado un tiempo, en fin, el problema es que el picaxe no mueve a los motores, ya que los valores que me da a la salida no son suficientes, ya intente con un darlington, ya intente con un encapsulado de puente h y nada!!! les agradecere que me perdonen por entrometerme, y tambien que me ayuden.

muchas gracias de todo corazon!!
atte: estefania

datos: picaxe 18m
motoreductores, funcionan con 500mA y 5v en adelante


----------



## Chico3001 (May 17, 2010)

Para poderte ayudar necesitariamos ver los circuitos y el programa que has intentado usar... posiblemente el problema este alli o sea de software


----------



## carlosv90 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola amigos tambien disculpen me entrometa, pero tambien tengo un problema con un picaxe, tengo un picaxe 08M y un Picaxe 18X, e buscado como fabricar el cable, esto lo fabrique con un conector DB), utilizando los pnes 2,3 y 5, como se muestra en los manuales que hay por la internet, la conexión al picaxe utilizo en la IN dos resistencias una de 22K y una 10K como también se muestra en los manuales que se descargan de la pagina oficial de picaxe, mi problema es que ya e revisado todo, la fuente, cables conectores resistencias y al intentar descargar el programa al picaxe me sale un error que dice que no me detecta el hardware o que el picaxe esta sin alimentacion de 5V o que es un picaxe vacio, osea sin sistema operativo,yo  le comento a la persona que me los vendió que tal vez me vendio PIC's y no picaxe, por que tienen la misma matricula.
Me gustaría saber si hay alguna otra operacion que hay que hacer para descargar el programa  que e escrito a mi picaxe, estoy utilizando el picaxe programmin editor.

Les agradezco de antemano


----------



## samael (Sep 14, 2010)

es verdad lo q dice Jorf ,yo mande a pedir picaxe a http://www.webelectronica.com.ar y me llamaron por telefono para confirmar mis datos y me dijieron q en dos dia llegaban y mentira y les pregunte porq no lo habina mandado y no me respondieron....
.son una empresa de mierda poco seria......
jorf estoy con vos

samael desde el infierno


----------



## principiantetardio (Sep 17, 2010)

samael dijo:


> es verdad lo q dice Jorf ,yo mande a pedir picaxe a http://www.webelectronica.com.ar y me llamaron por telefono para confirmar mis datos y me dijieron q en dos dia llegaban y mentira y les pregunte porq no lo habina mandado y no me respondieron....
> .son una empresa de mierda poco seria......
> jorf estoy con vos
> 
> samael desde el infierno



HOLA 
He leido atentamente todo el hilo y comento mis experiencias.
Personalmente no tuve problemas con Saber Electronica, siempre me cumplieron con las entregas, tal vez sea porque vivo en BsAs y aqui el correo ande mejor, no se.
Por otro lado reconozco que no tienen un buen apoyo tecnico para estudiantes.

El tema de que lei que al entrar el contactor de potencia se "cuelga" el Picaxe yo lo resolvi colocandole un filtro con una resistencia de 1k y un poliester de .1 micro todo en paralelo con la bobina del rele, ocurre que cuando se conecta o desconecta la bibina genera un ruido electronico de importacia que afecta los microreles de la placa y de alli pasa al Picaxe, por lo que entiendo lo mismo ocurriria con cualquier PIC. Por algun lado tengo una info de Siemens que habla de ello cuando la encuentre la escaneo y la agrego si a alguien le interesa.

Para mover motores es impresindible colocarle un rele o contactor que maneje la potencia y la alimentacion a Picaxe debe estar perfectamente estabilizada (yo uso los 7805 y me va bien).

Ya he usado tanto el 08 como el 18 y andan de maravillas, claro esta que no son programas muy exigidos sino bastante simples.

El tema mas grave que estoy padeciendo es que no encuentro nada que me permita programarlos desde un puerto USB y estoy obligado a mantener la vieja PC en el banco :enfadado: para cargarle los programas y ni contar con llevar ese armatoste hasta el tablero donde tengo los Picaxes

Si alguien tiene algo al respecto estare agradecido.

Saludos



torres.electronico dijo:


> Posta eso es una placa de un lavarropa Dream? aaaaaaaaaaa buenoooooooooo, apartir de mañana me dedico a diseñar lavarropas yo jajaja....
> Mira vos Dream, que desastre  ops:
> Volviendo al tema de los PICAXE para que no se desvirtue el tema, hace poco (bue, hace ya casi mas de un año) adquiri por la empresa Revolution Education una invitacion personal para desarrollar plataformas educativas de las cuales, en el foro de ellos (http://www.picaxeforum.co.uk/) podran ver muchas de ellas....
> Tengo hasta el dia de la fecha, 4 cursos de PICAXE... Asi que cuando quieran, entren a la pagina oficial y al foro para poder descargarlos....
> Saludos



Te consulto, estan en ingles solamente? entre a la pagina y no pude llegar a nada en castellano y en ingles se me complica un toque.

Gracias


----------



## samael (Sep 20, 2010)

carlosv90:mira fíjate si el sofware que usas  es el siguiente picaxe Programming Editor (seguro que si) si es así proba lo siguiente:
cuando mandes a cargar el sofware que has realizado apreta el reset del micro no lo mantengas y fíjate si se graba..muchas veces asiendo esa mañana funciona..
si no es eso fijate que esten bien conectados los cables del puerto serie...
el jueves pasado me paso que lo había conectado mal los cables del la ficha rs232  por tonto....
las patas de la ficha rs232 son las que pusiste en la nota 2,3,5 pero fíjate en los extremos de los cables si los pusiste bien con las resistencias....
cualquier cosa te mando la conexión avísame....
*políticas@delforo.com* (es mi correo)

principiantetardio: mira para comunicarlo con la pc nuevas al picaxe compre un cable rs232 a usb,viene con un driver lo instalan y la maquina se lo reconoce como un puerto com
la ficha del cable es de color azul he sentido que si es de otro color hay problemas y compre el azul...
el sofware que utilizo es el siguiente picaxe Programming Editor..
una ves que instales el driver siempre tenes que conectarlo al mismo puerto usb si no no te lo va a reconocer
luego ir al sofware y decile  que busque el puerto com1 ejemplo (varia el numero) y ahí tenes que conectar el picaxe a través de la ficha hembra del cable rs232 con una resistencias
avísame si entendiste y te mando el plano de como tenes que conectarlo ....

principiantetardio: si después me di cuenta lo del filtro.

*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------

